# Building draw weight strength



## wickedangel (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and just going to be getting started. I have my first bow on order and just waiting for it to come in and get everything all set up and start shooting. My question is to all the ladies out there, what exercises did you do to build up your draw weight. With being a newbie my bow will be set at about 40lbs and i can hold it no problem once to full draw but getting it pulled back right away is a struggle. Any suggestion would help.


----------



## HELL TRAIN (Dec 15, 2011)

im not a lady but shoot your bow a lot and it will get easier. other than that you might want to work with some weights to build your shoulder and arm strength, like shoulder raises and dumbell military presses.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on getting your first bow! First thing I would do is turn the poundage down on your bow as much as you can. I had a 40 - 50 pound bow and was able to turn it down to 32 pounds, I kept increasing the pounds as I got stronger. I also used one of those stretch bands hooked into a door frame at the right height, and pulled back on it like I was pulling back my bow. I also did the two exercises shown here with dumbbells. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiPwPZ-54NY


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I gradually got stronger just from shooting my bow. I started out at a low dw, around 38 lbs, then we increased it by a lb or two at a time when I noticed it was getting really easy to draw. The rowing machine at the gym probably helps too...or maybe shooting my bow helps with the rowing machine


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I started out shooting 35lbs and I shot a bunch and was able to gradually increase dw. I now shoot 48lbs easily and have pulled 56lbs. So, I agree to bottom the bow out and gardually increase dw as you find yourself getting stronger. When you shoot you are not using muscles that you use for a whole lot else.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

For 2-3 months before I even tried bows, I used the BOWFIT resistance band you can get at Cabelas. The light resistance one is where I started out and then I went to the medium. To keep muscles balanced, I did my right and left side. I also take it on long trips when I don't have my bow. As someone mentioned, the muscles you use are the same ones used for rowing.

In addition, I practiced holding a 10lb dumbbell out for 30-60 seconds. I hunt elk and sometimes you have to hold the draw for a bit waiting for an animal to present a shot opportunity. If you hunt, practice a smooth draw back. I did this while an elk looked right at me and he stayed put.

When I bought Martin Leopard, it peaked at 52.5 lbs new (50# bow, but some bows are can go higher than rated). I started at 34 lbs DW. Then every 3-4 weeks, I increased by about 3 lbs by one full turn. This was okay until I reached 43 lbs. I overdid it and then had shoulder issues. After that, I bought 2 extra fine paint pens white & silver at HobbyLobby and marked the place to turn so I could accurately see a half turn which equaled 1.5 lbs. I then went back to increasing every 3-4 wks. It took me 7 months to go from 43 to 52.5 lbs. I still have shoulder issues from over practicing 14 months ago, so I am more caution now.

Do not over practice
Shoot or exercise those muscles every other day - Some people shoot everyday, I don't recommend it
Get a crossbow rated target (400 fps) and shoot in front of it at 5-10 ft. This is in my basement and allows me to keep muscles toned.
Practice some with eyes closed to concentrate on form. Looking at a target is distraction, so eyes closed may help.
If after increasing DW, you experience problems with shooting or form, reduce DW and try again.
Don't change more than one thing at a time. If you just increased your DW, don't go trying out a new release too. One thing at a time.

Good luck and most of all have fun!


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

wickedangel said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and just going to be getting started. I have my first bow on order and just waiting for it to come in and get everything all set up and start shooting. My question is to all the ladies out there, what exercises did you do to build up your draw weight. With being a newbie my bow will be set at about 40lbs and i can hold it no problem once to full draw but getting it pulled back right away is a struggle. Any suggestion would help.


Follow this! > My Blog On Archery Strength Training and tools... I went from 55-75 lbs in 4 weeks. I am now shooting an 80 lbs Hoyt as easy as a 60. I practice daily for 1 hour with a 60 lbs bow then move 2-3 hours with a bow set at 78.5 lbs @ 27.0" DL --- I use also the Safari BowFit Device. You need to strengthen legs, abs, back. Use ISOMETRIC Rows with the ISO-7... see blog > http://weatherbyman.blogspot.com/2011/02/isometric-strength-training-for-archery_5252.html


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

McStamper said:


> Congrats on getting your first bow! First thing I would do is turn the poundage down on your bow as much as you can. I had a 40 - 50 pound bow and was able to turn it down to 32 pounds, I kept increasing the pounds as I got stronger. I also used one of those stretch bands hooked into a door frame at the right height, and pulled back on it like I was pulling back my bow. I also did the two exercises shown here with dumbbells. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiPwPZ-54NY


This will help > http://weatherbyman.blogspot.com/2011/02/isometric-strength-training-for-archery_5252.html


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

mtnmutt said:


> For 2-3 months before I even tried bows, I used the BOWFIT resistance band you can get at Cabelas. The light resistance one is where I started out and then I went to the medium. To keep muscles balanced, I did my right and left side. I also take it on long trips when I don't have my bow. As someone mentioned, the muscles you use are the same ones used for rowing.
> 
> In addition, I practiced holding a 10lb dumbbell out for 30-60 seconds. I hunt elk and sometimes you have to hold the draw for a bit waiting for an animal to present a shot opportunity. If you hunt, practice a smooth draw back. I did this while an elk looked right at me and he stayed put.
> 
> ...


Agree with BowFit also see this >

Follow this! > My Blog On Archery Strength Training and tools... I went from 55-75 lbs in 4 weeks. I am now shooting an 80 lbs Hoyt as easy as a 60. I practice daily for 1 hour with a 60 lbs bow then move 2-3 hours with a bow set at 78.5 lbs @ 27.0" DL --- I use also the Safari BowFit Device. You need to strengthen legs, abs, back. Use ISOMETRIC Rows with the ISO-7... see blog > http://weatherbyman.blogspot.com/201...hery_5252.html

But I do recommend daily practice. I shoot 2-3 hours per day and even piss my boss off at work but I practice my bowfit 1 hour for my lunch and always at my desk. I come home at 5:30 and ISOMETRIC exercise for 1 hour and shoot 1 to 3 hours daily.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Agree with just about everyone, but here's another way.
I teach all the kids that learn shooting from me this, especially the girls...
Do a modified pushup.
You can start on the kitchen counter...lean off the counter edge and push off it.
When 40 or 50 get easy....look around your home for something the next level lower from the kitchen counter, like the bathroom sink counter.
When that set gets easy, keep moving down to something lower.
Before you know it, you're doing a regulation pushup off the ground!

Archery is mostly upper body strenght. The stronger your back and shoulders are, the better you'll do.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Pushups are great and so are kettlebells! If you have never tried a kettlebells workout you should give it a shot! I started doing it three weeks ago and its amazing how much easier I can draw my bow. I feel like I coiuld increase my draw weight a few pounds and still have no problem. I just do a kettlebells DVD 3x a week for 20 minutes and I have noticed a difference. I started with a 5lb kettlebell but it was way too easy so now I use a 10lb bell. You just need one and they arent too expensive. I got mine at Target and it came with a DVD. Bob Harper I think its called.


----------

